# Schoenorchis fragrans source



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

Does anyone know of a source for a Schoenorchis fragrans orchid? 

I have looked at places like Andy's and other internet orchid specialists places but have had no luck finding a plant. Does anyone have any leads on a place offering them?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

The guy at OrchidWeb said he may get some in July---they're currently sold out. Here's the link:

Orchid Web: Schoenorchis fragrans

Otherwise, you might try the members here and contact them to see if they have a source for you, or would be willing to sell a specimen:

Schoenorchis fragrans - super mini -


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't think I have any extra right now (I'll look), but I get them from Oak Hill Gardens. Might want to give them a try.

Rob


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm sure you check this site, but it is being offered on this page.

J&L Orchids ~ Our Miniature Orchid Selections

It is third from the bottom. I have been scouting this orchid as well.


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

flapjax3000 said:


> I'm sure you check this site, but it is being offered on this page.
> 
> J&L Orchids ~ Our Miniature Orchid Selections
> 
> It is third from the bottom. I have been scouting this orchid as well.


I swear that wasn't listed on their site last week! Guess I'll be putting in an order with J&L!

Thanks!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't know if it is listed on the website, but I am sure this plant is available at Al's Orchid Greenhouse in northern VA. If you can't make it to the shop in person, you can email or call and set up an order to be shipped.

Mike


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

roxrgneiss said:


> Don't know if it is listed on the website, but I am sure this plant is available at Al's Orchid Greenhouse in northern VA. If you can't make it to the shop in person, you can email or call and set up an order to be shipped.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the heads up. Someone was talking about this place last week at the MADS get together but I didn't know where they were at. I'll have to make a trip up there to see what they have.


----------

